
Russian journalist faked his death to root out who was after him - mrleiter
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/may/30/russian-journalist-arkady-babchenko-who-was-reported-killed-is-still-alive?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other
======
ColinWright
Some discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17188038](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17188038)

~~~
mrleiter
Thanks :)

